# Sizing Tires TN55S



## Geebs53 (May 4, 2021)

Hello all,

I'm looking for some advise on what tire size to buy. Tire and wheel package that is. I have a TN55S that I bought used with turf tires on it. I'd like to switch to ag tires. It's a FWA so I need to stay in close proximity to stock sizes. I'm hoping to find the most economical/common sizes to install. I've attached a chart from the manual. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Geebs53, welcome to the tractor forum..

I deleted this post, because my source is questionable? I don't want to add to the confusion.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not sure what the question is, the chart explains the the tire combos. Switching to ag tires may include buying new rims as well?!?
What are the tires and rim sizes that are current on the tractor?


----------



## Geebs53 (May 4, 2021)

Thanks for the replies I also checked tractor data and I think what it lists may be for the non-super steer model. There are so many variations in the TN series and it seems the TN55S is unique of the group.

Yes, I will be buying new rims. I believe current wheels are 16inch front and back. I don't have the details in front of me.

What I'm hoping to find is if there is a reason to choose one of the combinations over another. I don't want to look back and realize that I chose the least common tire size of the bunch.

Thanks!


----------

